# [Help] D-Link WBR-2310



## Cox (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey I just got a D-Link WBR-2310 Router for my computer.

I went to install it and did all the hookups and prompts. 

Then it went to that install page. It connected to router and then jumped to a page and gave this.

Error: invalid IP address

says error page: 110

does anyone know what to do....? I did a ipconfig release and renew but its still dead. Anyhelp would be great!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may want to do a hardreset on the router and start again - i see if i can find a manual online


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

found the manual 
connect a PC to the router by cable
and you should be able to log intothe router
open IE 
type in the address
192.168.0.1
username is admin
dont need a password - 
should log you in


----------



## Cox (Jul 19, 2006)

Hmmm I will try that thx.


----------



## Cox (Jul 19, 2006)

doesnt work any help?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what doesnt work - the hard reset or logging in or no dialog box ...... can you describe what happens on the reset with the lights and logging - details


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What kind of ISP do you have, cable or DSL? What is the make/model of the modem in use?


----------



## bulletbikesyke69 (Aug 3, 2008)

ok, i have the same problem as this one. i did a hard reset and nothing helped. the lights were still on while i reset it then after about 4 seconds all the lights kind of blinked and then i release the button. as soon as i released the button the four port lights and the ethernet light were lit for a couple seconds. then when i try to re install the router as soon as it gets to the restarting connection it comes up with the same 110 error code and relays me to the D-link tech support phone numbers. is there anything else i can do other than replace my router?

i have Verizon Communities for my ISP. its DSL i believe, and i have a Alvarion IUD modem box. the only thing is, i have had my modem connected before, and after my ISP was having issues, my router started this crap. could it have been from my ISP. i think they changed my IP address without telling me, and my router was connected. could that have screwed with my router configuration or is my router just blown up after having it for 2 months?


----------

